# Landbased Jewie reel



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

Not a kayak related post but thought id throw it out for your spin on things.
Looking for a heavy spinning reel chasing jewie of the rock and beach maybe a bit of shark as well. not wanting to break the bank with nothing over $300, probably looking at filling it with 50lb braid.
Any ideas on the following:
-pflueger salt 80
-Fin Nor Offshore 9500
-Penn Spinfisher V
- any reccomendations are welcome

Cheers in advance guys


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi burnsie,

The Penn spinfisher has probably accounted for more Jewies of the beach/rocks than any other reel. That was the older SS model but there is no reason why the newer V model wouldn't be just as good. Anyway, there are plenty of specials on the old model atm and that's still a top reel.

I haven't used the Pflueger Salt but it seems to be at the bottom of their range, so I reckon that it's not built for shark fishing! I have one of the smaller pflueger (Patriarch) and it's bloody excellent, but definitely not what you're after.

The Fin Nor Offshore, again, I haven't used it but I have read some bad reports about build quality, so I wouldn't really recommend it just based on hearsay. Others might have a more informed opinion.

Another popular no-nonsense reel is the Shimano Spheros. Plenty of line capacity and easy to upgrade the drag washers for a bit more oumpf.

Finally, if I were Santa I'd throw the Quantum Cabo PT in the bag. It has a fantastic drag and will handle (small) sharks no worries!

Penn SS 950 : $99
Shimano Spheros : $200 (eBay)
Quantum Cabo : $250 (eBay)
Penn V : $300 ? (available 2013)


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

Go the diawa emblem pro ,long distance casting reel. Has a high line retrieve but low ratio due to the spool design i think. Popular with all the LBG guys tageting pelagics off the rocks. Holds tonnes of 50pnd and quite robust. Love mine ,about 280 online.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

cheers guys 
will probably be getting the penn ssm either way as well as maybe another to have another if something goes wrong.
what would you suggest for line weight?


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Penn are good work reliable reels and heaps of people i know who fish with them never complain about them.
I got a daiwa saltist i got the 4500 with 300yd braid 20lb with backing i cant be much happier it's a awesome and strong reel, there is also a 6500 size reel if you want to hold more line as well and they're under $300(slightly).
The daiwa emblem pro is a good reel as well as the other guy stated but they're a bit over $300 in the shop(IN THE SHOPS) last time i saw one.
Spec
Saltist 4500 PE. 3/400m, 4/300m
Saltist 6500 PE. 6/400m, 8/300m


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

yea cheers that was another i was tossing up with
thinking go the penn fill it with 50-65lb braid and save for the saltist


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

Id get the bigget Penn or Shimano Baitrunner reels.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

The penn will do the job fine there no rush, I got my saltist 4500 mainly for spinning off the rocks but i do use it for the boat and live baiting sometimes.
I've seen a couple use the baitrunner reels


HoollyDoolly said:


> Id get the biggest Penn or Shimano Bait runner reels.


 used at the break wall my mate uses a 4000 for rat kingies as well.
The bait runner will probably fit your budget good as well the 8000 and 12000 size reels are around 160-190, the 12000 could handle some alright sharks as well with 500yd or 50lb power pro.
The saltist is a great reel can do anything i want with it, but for big live baits i got two overheads i use.
Just go to your local store and see what they have in stock and what suits your budget the best.


----------



## burnsie8495 (Sep 11, 2012)

how heavy would you go with the line i know the penn 950 is capable of 80lb , but i think that may be a bit excessive but then again fishing the rocks?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

This is probably not the answer you are after. And I admit it...I'm an Alvey fan. They are simple. You can dunk them, lie them in the sand, AND they still work. And best of all, they last a lifetime. I have Alvey reels that are 20 years old and still work perfectly.

Look, for example, at the 650 BC.

http://www.alvey.com.au/default.asp?contentID=444

"line capacity: 650m/9kg", or about 550 m of 12 kg (try Platypus Platinum for even greater capacity).

You are land based, so why worry about a slightly greater weight of reel, with massive line capacity for big Jewie's? (or sharks, if that is bycatch). Even a 25 kg Jewie would be a snitch on one of these.

trev


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd suggest when you're off the rocks or near a reef you add around a 5-10m leader of 80lb(maybe lighter depending what rocky structure)
with the 12000 size bait runner you can fit 505m of 50lb power pro braid so you could probably use 80lb on this reel but you would probably be better off with 50 or 60lb braid in my opinion.
the 6500 saltist can handle 80lb braid easy with around 300m of 8 pe.
One more thing to consider is that shimano have a 10 year warranty and daiwa is only 2 or 5 years i think


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

The reason i suggest baitrunner reels is due to the nature of jewies taking the bait for a run or 2. Strike too early they normally would spit the bait out.set up some rod holders and sit down have a few beers b4 the reel screams.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

90% of the fishing i've done this winter have been for jews and i will say this for a better hook up chance you can wait 2 runs or even longer hoping the fish swallow it then strike, or you have fair bit of drag pressure on the reel then when the fish take off it will hook it self.
(This is what i think anyway it depends what structure you are fishing as well i know a lot of people who will strike straight away and get them but we all fish differently)
The last 2 jews i had on i hooked both of them on the first one i striked it after around 3 minute(seem like a while but it was a huge jew) after it stopped after the main run the 2nd one i think it swallowed it i was just testing out if it would spit the bait if i didn't try set the hook and after around 10 minutes i tried to set the hook and i'm pretty sure it swallow the bait but my braid got caught on rocks when it went around the corner, Pop!

The bait runner will be fine mate


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep definitely depends on the structure and even species.
Surfcasting off the beach you can afford to let the fish run before striking. 
Fishing around pylons like Carnarvons 1 mile jetty or off some of the northern rock bars and holes for black jewies, you want to get on top real fast before they bust you up. Usually means some pretty heavy gear tackle compared to surfcasting off the beach.


----------

